# The way it used to be (and still is)



## Sshire (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice video
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BckZ4i1BzF0&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/ame]


----------



## Maxine (Feb 25, 2013)

That is a great piece.  Thanks for posting it!


----------



## don-tucker (Feb 25, 2013)

I  remember it well,thanks for that
Don


----------



## Shopguy (Feb 25, 2013)

My kind of shop.
Thank goodness that somewhere the job shop still exists.
Thanks for posting.
Ernie J


----------



## Philjoe5 (Feb 25, 2013)

Great video - nice find

Phil


----------



## itsme_bernie (Feb 25, 2013)

I love this video- and it is refreshing to see the somewhat rare instance that this kind if shop can stay vital and working. 

Anyone have a guess why they are using a left-hand drill bit around 6:15s ?  I saw this video posted elsewhere and all were wondering there too..


----------



## Chriske (Feb 25, 2013)

itsme_bernie said:


> I love this video- and it is refreshing to see the somewhat rare instance that this kind if shop can stay vital and working.
> 
> Anyone have a guess why they are using a left-hand drill bit around 6:15s ?  I saw this video posted elsewhere and all were wondering there too..



Maybe that little sequence is mounted reversely...

Great movie btw, I copied the 'belt thing' in one of my projects this school year.
Pupils do not understand at all this has ever existed.

Chris


----------



## Herbiev (Feb 25, 2013)

The metalworking Carpenters. Great video.


----------



## websterz (Feb 25, 2013)

Aside from the lack of safety glasses it looks like a fun place to work.


----------



## don-tucker (Feb 26, 2013)

Sent a link to my brother whose 87 and he worked in a shop exactly like that,including the belt drives,he said it brought back some very happy memories,he could almost smell it.
Don


----------



## ChooChooMike (Mar 1, 2013)

Just wonderful !! Be great to visit them


----------



## Ca-g (Mar 1, 2013)

itsme_bernie said:


> I love this video- and it is refreshing to see the somewhat rare instance that this kind if shop can stay vital and working.
> 
> Anyone have a guess why they are using a left-hand drill bit around 6:15s ?  I saw this video posted elsewhere and all were wondering there too..



As an old cameraman I would guess its the same effect that makes car wheels look like the are going backwards sometimes. It has to do with repeated patterns ie spokes in the case of the wheels and the flutes of the cutter in this case, and how they relate to the frame rate on the video. 

In essence the video takes 30 pictures per second, and if you imagined for simplicity's sake a single flute cutter that was turning at say 29rpm, every frame the flute would be slightly further back and it would look like it was turning backwards. Now imagine a two flute cutter at 59 rpm and that is about what you have here.


----------



## wildun (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm glad that I checked out the video, it reminded me of when I was much younger when I paid the occasional visit this type of workshop, and it was nice to go there again!
As for the left hand drill, the spiral on the flutes was definitely a left hand drill. I wouldn't be at all surprised if it was the only drill in the particular size they needed at the time.

I used to fool the apprentices who often had to sharpen the drills, by giving them a left hand drill to sharpen (without telling them of course) and it was fun to watch them stand by the grinder scratching their heads!
We always had a lot of left hand drills which we needed for an old chain driven multi spindle drill.

Must say I enjoyed the video, very good indeed!


----------



## Ca-g (Mar 1, 2013)

Mmm, I've changed my mind, the controls reverse sides, I now think the show has been laterally reversed, though why you would do it I don't know...


----------



## Banjoe (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for this charming machine family video.


----------



## ShopShoe (Mar 1, 2013)

What I really miss about the world represented by the video is the chances that used to exist where you could get invited back into the shop to discuss your job or for them to help you with figure out your own projects. When no one was so stressed you also might get to see some gem of a personal project being worked on in a back room.

--ShopShoe


----------



## the engineer (Mar 5, 2013)

awesome thanks for posting 
family values that cant be beat


----------



## RichD (Mar 5, 2013)

That's how I grew up except we had a cement floor and my Dad would draw his design on the floor with soap stone


----------



## dalem9 (Mar 5, 2013)

Just wonderful , if only ? Dale


----------



## itowbig (Mar 5, 2013)

that was great Thank You


----------



## Cliff (Mar 7, 2013)

I really liked the video reminds me of when I started machining back in the early 70's. There is some good video's on UTube check out kef791 it is a one man job shop around Cape Cod.


----------



## aarggh (Mar 8, 2013)

Cliff said:


> I really liked the video reminds me of when I started machining back in the early 70's. There is some good video's on UTube check out kef791 it is a one man job shop around Cape Cod.


 
Keith's a legend! What an amazing amount of skill he has in approaching any kind of job, and he puts up so much useful info. Myfordboy and Tubal Cain (mrpete222) are the other two standouts for me.

cheers, Ian


----------



## gus (Mar 8, 2013)

Up to the mid 60s such machineshops with overhead pulley drive systems exist in Singapore.. Electric motors were very expensive then. A 20----30 hp main motor would drive a medium size shop.These electric motors would last a life time. Crompton Parkinson,Brooks,AEG,Brown Boveri etc.

Hard to believe Milling Machines,lathe,drill press and shapers are driven by same system.

Believe such shops still exist in China Towns of Bangkok,Manila,Rangoon,Malaysia,Indonesia etc.

All machineshops in our neighbourhood have overhead pulley systems. Pillow Box Bearing Pedestals are oil bath lubricated with a rider ring bringing up sump oil to the bushes.Oil capacity is sufficient for an entire year and topped up annually.They all gone now and taken over by CNC Machineshops.:wall:
Customer Steam Sawing M/c requirement are chalk drafted on the cement floor and recorded in foreman's notebook( not Computer Nbook).No drawings.


----------



## Boxfordian (Mar 11, 2013)

Great vid, loved it


----------



## Mosey (Mar 11, 2013)

When I was knee-high, there was an auto repair/machine shop in my little town. Steam locos still ran there (Jersey Central). The machine shop was powered by a big motor and line shaft overhead with leather belts to all of the machines. The head machinist was the daughter of the owner, and her hands were the color of grease as long as I knew her. All of the above was gone by about 1955.
I don't think she was marriage material, but she ran a mean mill and a large lathe.
Mosey


----------



## gus (Mar 12, 2013)

don-tucker said:


> Sent a link to my brother whose 87 and he worked in a shop exactly like that,including the belt drives,he said it brought back some very happy memories,he could almost smell it.
> Don



Hi Don,

May I add on.Bet you ,your bro. may recall slipping the flat belt from idler pulley to drive pulley bare handed. And slipping back to idler pully pulling a roped lever to stop machine.Some of my uncles do this bare handed w/o hurting their hands.
Only at the age of 14 was I allowed to walk into this shop which was very hazardous with chips flying out and no beltguards!!!!

SingaporeGus.


----------



## gus (Mar 12, 2013)

RichD said:


> That's how I grew up except we had a cement floor and my Dad would draw his design on the floor with soap stone



Hi Rich,

Same happened here in our neighbour's machineshop In Singapore. Huge Steam Bench Saws were drafted on the floor with contribution from the customer. There were no drawings to look at.The foreman jots vital details into his hip pocket book. All parts were from shop standard. Drive pulleys are standard type from the next door foundry. Nobody wants a custom odd size pulley as you pay for the expensive wood pattern.
Shops gone by the early 60s.

SingaporeGus.


----------



## Wagon173 (Mar 28, 2013)

I've always suspected that if I was born about fifty years earlier, I'd have a lot more fun at work!  I think you just confirmed it!  I spend almost as much time doing paperwork and running computer diagnostics as I do actually turning wrenches   my hats off to these guys!  Thanks for posting!


----------

